# Upper Endoscopy & Esophageal Dilatation Tomorrow (5/31)!



## 13683 (Apr 16, 2005)

OK so I'm not the "fistulotomypatient" anymore, lol. Been there, done that. Now I'm about to have these two procedures (see topic title).Can anyone who has had these reassure me that I'm stressing out for nothing? My mother has had 4 of them (because of constant stomach pain but they never find anything) and she told me it's a piece of cake but of course, being the worrier that I am, I have to worry!I'm having the procedure due to acid reflux. My ENT thought it would be a good idea (although he wasn't overly concerned about anything) he said to go to a GI and see what they think. If they want to do one on you they will, if not no big deal. Well I went to one a few weeks ago and they decided to go ahead and do it, so here I am!...LOL!I have to be at the hospital tomorrow morning by 9, and my procedure is at 10:15.Hopefully someone here will respond tonight.Thanks.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Fistulotomypatient said:


> OK so I'm not the "fistulotomypatient" anymore, lol. Been there, done that. Now I'm about to have these two procedures (see topic title).Can anyone who has had these reassure me that I'm stressing out for nothing? My mother has had 4 of them (because of constant stomach pain but they never find anything) and she told me it's a piece of cake but of course, being the worrier that I am, I have to worry!I'm having the procedure due to acid reflux. My ENT thought it would be a good idea (although he wasn't overly concerned about anything) he said to go to a GI and see what they think. If they want to do one on you they will, if not no big deal. Well I went to one a few weeks ago and they decided to go ahead and do it, so here I am!...LOL!I have to be at the hospital tomorrow morning by 9, and my procedure is at 10:15.Hopefully someone here will respond tonight.Thanks.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

This is probably too late, but mine was a piece of cake too, and I'd been so worried. Nothing to it, and they did find acid reflux in my case, so I was glad to know. (The only problem I had was feeling a little nauseous, but that's because I ate too much too soon, and after a few hours I was fine and ate normally. ) Hope yours went well too.


----------



## 13683 (Apr 16, 2005)

Nah, not to late, I'm still up I think the time zone on this site is messed up, it's only 11:47PM 5/30 on the east coast! Thanks for the response though.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Fistulotomypatient said:


> Nah, not to late, I'm still up I think the time zone on this site is messed up, it's only 11:47PM 5/30 on the east coast! Thanks for the response though.


Hope it went fine, Fist! It's no big deal, especially compared to the colonoscopy prep (ewwwww). But I think it's a little bit of a waste of time. They say, "Oh, you have acid reflux," like you didn't already know that! Angie, who knows for sure she has poison ivy (*scritch, scritch*)


----------

